# Another new old one:



## patuca (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi All:

Thanks for letting me join up.   I've always had an interest in metal-working  and always had a small shop, mostly to support my other hobbies (Amateur radio VE7DLU, 4x4's, old motorcycles, photography etc.).  I've been retired for many years from the mine-engineering business and during my early years I worked in a small  department doing scientific research  in the "Rock-Mechanics" field, spending most of my time in the department's machine shop building specialized measuring equipment.

These days my shop is mostly Asian born equipment with modifications and most of the projects are simple repairs of small mechanical items (bushings, shafts, switches, (ham radio repairs), motorcycle parts and photography equipment repairs.  

Making gadgets and tools that nobody has a use for is fun too.

I'm looking forward to joining and entering the discussions.

patuca  in Cranbrook.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice to have you here. Welcome. I look forward to learning from you!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 19, 2021)

Greetings from Calgary. Nice hobbies you have there...welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crankit (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome from a ex-Cranbrookonian. Moved there in 1975 as a high schooler, stayed for quite a few years then got older (notice I didn't say grew up) and then moved around a lot. Now I'm an Islander west coast wuss.
This is a pretty diverse group so you should fit right in. Enjoy.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## patuca (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for welcome guys....it's been a while since I belonged to a machining forum and I've been missing the ability to ask for advice and have a look at some interesting projects.   Currently I don't have much going except keeping my vehicles in one piece.  Lately I've been drawing some sketches of controlling the feed on my 4x6 bandsaw and I have an idea for a low-profile rotary-table that I could make use of on my little micro-mill.

But for now, I'll just track along and see where I fit in.  

thanks Guys,

patuca (mike)


----------



## Brent H (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey @patuca ask away for anything!!! I have fixed/worked on everything from the oil spot on your driveway to large machines and the guys here can pretty much fill in ALL  the missing pieces 
If you need vehicle help - let us know- I have 3 boys and myself trying to fix things “outside” the system


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome indeed


----------



## Crankit (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

